# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Moğollar Devleti

## veli

Moğol İmparatorluğu Orta Asya'da kurulan dünyanın en geniş imparatorluğu. Asya'da yaşayan 
Moğollar 
12. yüzyıla kadar bir türlü birleşemediler. Adeta bir konfederasyon şeklinde yaşıyorlardı ve aralarında rekabet vardı. Ancak 12. yüzyılın sonunda 20 yaşında bir Moğol hepsini birleştirmeyi başardı : Timuçin. 1189'da ona
Cengiz Han adı verildi. Yani tüm dünyanın kralı. Cengiz Han, başkenti Karakurum'a taşıdı. Cengiz Han öldüğünde, Moğol İmparatorluğu 
Pekin'den 


Hazar Denizi'ne kadar uzanıyordu.

12. yüzyılda en güçlü Moğol kabileleri Orhun-Tula boylarında yaşayan Kerayitler,


Baykal gölünün güneyindeki Merkitler, İrtiş civarındaki Naymanlar idi. Bu sırada Karahıtaylar da 
Maverâünnehir'de Harezmşahlarla mücadele halindeydi.
Cengiz Han
Cengiz Han'ın mensubu olduğu 
Kıyat kabilesi ve diğer Moğol kabileleri ise Onon-Kerülen boylarında dağınık hâlde yaşamaktaydılar. 1155 yılında dünyaya gelen Cengiz Han, henüz çocuk iken Kıyat kabilesinin han sülalesi Borcigidlerden gelen babası Yesügey Bahadır'ın, 
Tatarlar tarafından öldürülmesiyle, kendini zorlu bir mücadelenin içinde bulmuştur. Kahramanlığı ve zekasıyla kısa zamanda sivrilen Cengiz, 20 yaşındayken, bölgede önemli bir güce sahip Kerayitlerin beyi Tuğrul'un himayesini kabul edip, Cacirat beyi 
Camuka ile de kan kardeşlik kurarak nüfuzunu ve gücünü artırmıştır. kongrat kabilesi beyinin kızı Börte ile yaptığı evlilik ise mücadelesinde ona büyük bir üstünlük sağlamıştır. Nitekim karısını kaçıran Merkitleri, Kerayit ve Caciratların yardımıyla yenilgiye uğratmış, ardından Buirnor Tatarlarını ezmiştir (


1198). Cengiz'in, Tuğrul Han ile birlikte 
Moğolistan'da hâkimiyet kurmaya çalışmasına Camuka karşı çıkmışsa da, 
1201'de yapılan savaşta Cengiz galip gelmiştir. Ardından Cengiz, Çağan ve Alçı Tatarları üzerine yürümüş, yenilgiye uğrayan Tatarların çoğu katledilmiştir (1202).

Temuçin'in gittikçe güçlenmesini kendi hâkimiyeti için tehlikeli bulan Kerayit hanı Tuğrul, ittifakı bozarak Temuçin'e karşı harekete geçmiş fakat yenilerek itaat altına alınmıştır (
1203). Aynı yıl içinde Camuka'nın da katıldığı Naymanların öncülüğündeki, Merkit, Oyrat, Tatar, gibi kabilelerin oluşturduğu ittifakla mücadeleye girişen Temuçin, uzun mücadelelerden sonra galip gelip, bütün Moğol kabilelerine hâkimiyetini kabul ettirmiştir(1206).


1206 ilkbaharında, Türk ve Moğol kabilelerinin katıldığı bir kurultayda Temuçin, Cengiz (Çingiz) adını alarak büyük kağan ilân edildi. Bu tarihten itibaren Cengiz, sıradan bir Moğol kabile lideri olmaktan çıkarak, cihanşümul bir devletin kurucusu ve hanı olmuştur. Özellikle devletin yeniden teşkilâtlanmasında, kendisine gönüllü katılan İdikut Uygurlarının ve Öngütlerin büyük tesiri vardır. Askerî sahada, devlet teşkilâtında ve daha sonraki dönemlerde tebarüz edecek olan kültür hayatında Türk tesiri açıktır. Nitekim Cengiz'in oğulları tarafından kurulacak çoğu devlet kısa zamanda Türkleşmiştir. Büyük bir imparatorluk kurmayı hedefleyen Cengiz, ilkin, Kansu ve Ordos bölgesine hakim olan 
Tibet kökenli Tangut devleti'ni itaat altına almış (1209) ardından, Kuzey 
Çin'deki Kin hanedanlığının merkezi durumundaki Pekin'i uzun süren savaşlar neticesinde yerle bir etmiştir (1215).

Tibet ve Çin' hâkimiyetinden sonra Cengiz batıya yönelmiş ve önünden kaçarak sığındığı Kara Hıtay Devleti'ni sonradan eline geçiren Nayman prensi Küçlük'ün üzerine komutanı Cebe Noyan'ı takiple görevlendirmiştir. Nihayet Cebe Noyan 1218'de Küçlük'ü öldürmüş ve böylece Karahıtayları devletine katan Cengiz, Harzemşahlar ile komşu olmuştur. Büyük Selçukluların vârisi durumundaki Harezmşahlar ile Cengiz başlangıçta bir dostluk anlaşması imzalamışlar ise de Sultan Muhammed'in, Cengiz aleyhine Merkitleri desteklemesi ve Otrar şehrinde Moğol elçilik heyetinin esir alınıp, öldürülmesi üzerine anlaşma bozulur.


1220 yılında Cengiz'e bağlı kuvvetler Otrar'dan başlayarak Sığnak, Urkent, Barçınlıgkent'i ele geçirerek elçilik heyetinin intikamını kanlı bir şekilde aldılar. Buhara ve Semerkant gibi önemli şehirlerin ardından devletin merkezi olan Harzem bölgesindeki Gürgenç'te tahrip edildi. Böylece Harzemşah toprakları tamamen Cengiz'in eline geçmiş oldu (1221). Harzemşahların ortadan kalkmasıyla bütün Maveraünnehir, 
Afganistan ve Horasan imparatorluğa dahil olurken bu bölgelerdeki yerleşik ve konar göçer 
Türk nüfusunun bir kısmı Moğol istilâsından kaçarak, Anadolu'ya Malazgirt'ten sonraki ikinci büyük Türk göçünü başlatmıştır. Cebe Noyan ve Sebutey gibi komutanları vasıtasıyla
Kafkasya ve Güney Rusya'ya seferler düzenleyen Cengiz Han, 
1227 yılında yeni bir Çin seferine bizzat çıktığı sırada Kansu yakınlarında ölmüştür. Cengiz Han, Onon ve Kerülen ırmaklarının kaynağında, Burhan Haldun Dağları'nda gizli bir yere gömülürken, geride 
Karadeniz'den 
Büyük Okyanusa uzanan büyük bir devlet bırakmıştır. Cengiz Han daha sağlığında, Türk-Moğol devlet anlayışına uygun olarak, ülke topraklarını oğulları arasında taksim etmiştir. Bu paylaşmaya göre büyük oğlu Cuci Deşt-i Kıpçak'ın, Çağatay Türkistan'ın, Ögeday doğu bölgelerinin ve küçük oğlu Toluy Moğolistan'ın hâkimi olacaktır. Ancak Cengiz'in ölümü ve merkezi kağanlığın zayıflaması ile beraber bu bölgelerde müstakil devletler kurulmuştur: Kubilay Hanlığı, İlhanlılar, Çağatay Hanlığı ve Altınordu.
İmpratorluğun dağılması
Cengiz'in ölümü ve merkezi kağanlığın zayıflaması ile beraber bu bölgelerde müstakil devletler kurulmuştur:

Kubilay Hanlığı İlhanlılar
Altınordu
Kırım Hanlığı
Ejderhan Hanlığı (Astrahan veya Hacı Tarhan Hanlığı)
Kazan Hanlığı
Kasım Hanlığı
Sibir Hanlığı (Küçüm Hanlığı)
Nogay Hanlığı
Çağataylılar

----------

